# secondary schools in DF - Inglesa Kent? Colegia Britanica?



## samantha_arnold (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi All - I am moving to DF this summer with a daughter about to start Grade 9...I have been pulling my hair trying to navigate school websites looking for an English school in Condesa, Roma, Polanco, etc. without much luck. I have identified a few in the 'mid-range' tuition-wise, and I would be very grateful for any details or reviews that you might have: Colegia Britanico (NOT the Edron School), Inglesa Kent, and Colegia Aberdeen. 

Also, I found this great chart comparing the basics of pretty much every private school in the city, complete with tuition figures where available; this is my first post here, so I am not allowed to post links to other websites yet, but if you google "comparativo-de-escuelas" you will get it!

thanks in advance!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

:welcome:

Maybe this is the one you're mentioned to us:

http://www.chilango.com/media/2011/01/07/comparativo-de-escuelas.pdf

Thanks.


----------



## samantha_arnold (Nov 20, 2012)

That's the one - thanks for posting it.


----------

